# MOREFUNC.xll download



## cgmojoco

FYI looks like http://xcell05.free.fr/english/index.html is down

Alternative download location? 
Know whether the MOREFUNC.xll addin is still in development?


----------



## Andrew Poulsom

Try Googling for morefunc. There are a few other download sites.


----------



## schielrn

You might have some luck getting it here from an archived site:

http://web.archive.org/web/*hh_/xcell05.free.fr/downloads/Morefunc.zip

Hope that helps.


----------



## cgmojoco

There seems to be a pattern with me not being able to help myself this morning! Thanks again Andrew! I'm not a forum vampire I swear!

Not sure why I couldn't find this when I initially searched for it if anyone needs it:
http://www.download.com/Morefunc/3000-2077_4-10423159.html

Getting more coffee *NOW*


----------



## smills29

I was able to get the current version (5.06) from his site directly by a little creative guessing based on another app he has available for download. This got around the PHP errors he has.

http://xcell05.free.fr/download/Morefunc.zip


----------



## cowinsm

Here is the latest version I have been able to find:

http://www.freewarefiles.com/downloads_counter.php?programid=14922


----------

